# Steam Update oder Virus?



## Koyote (14. Februar 2013)

Hi, gerade beim Starten von Steam kam eine Updatemeldung, aber ist die echt? Sieht irgendwie üerhaupt nicht nach Steam aus.. Nicht das da grade was anderes geladen wurde?


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Februar 2013)

sieht komisch aus, aber ich hatte auch ein Update vor 30 minuten. Das war aber nur 36MB groß


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Februar 2013)

Paranoia wegen dem News-Thread? 
Da ich den Updatedialog auch hatte, gehe ich davon aus das es kein Virus etc. ist. Ich denke dass liegt an dem Linux-Port.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Low (14. Februar 2013)

Das Fenster hab ich am Desktop und Notebook auch...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Februar 2013)

Heute gibts ja satte Rabatte für die Pinguine ^^. Aber das Update sollte an sich normal sein.


----------



## 10203040 (14. Februar 2013)

Auch für nicht Pinguine...


----------



## BlueDragonLG (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade Steam angemacht und auch das Fenster bekommen also kein Virus


----------



## derP4computer (14. Februar 2013)

Hat bei mir genauso ausgesehen.


----------



## Koyote (14. Februar 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank Leute.

Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Shona (17. Februar 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hi, gerade beim Starten von Steam kam eine Updatemeldung, aber ist die echt? Sieht irgendwie üerhaupt nicht nach Steam aus.. Nicht das da grade was anderes geladen wurde?


Das ist der neue Updatescreen seit einer weile ^^
Keine Ahnung ob den die nicht Beta User schon hatten aber ich hab den schon länger da ich in der Beta drin bin


----------



## Koyote (17. Februar 2013)

Mir ist er so das erste mal aufgefallen. War den schwarzen Kasten gewöhnt


----------



## Soldyah (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

gibts in letzter Zeit so viele Updates, oder was ist da los? 
Hab jetzt mal jeden Abend dieser Woche Steam gestartet und jedes mal kommt das Update ding, ist das normal?


----------



## Marule (23. März 2013)

bei mir sieht der updatevorgang von steam auch immer anders aus...wäre schön wenn die mal bei einen einheitlichen update-window bleiben würden


----------



## Shona (24. März 2013)

Marule schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn die mal bei einen einheitlichen update-window bleiben würden


Der sieht seit gut 3 Monaten gleich aus, wenn er bei dir das nicht macht dann würde ich mir mal gedanken machen wo der fehler liegt^^
Vor allem da es gar nicht so viele Updates in letzter Zeit gab (waren nur 2), außer du bist in der Beta von Steam, so wie ich, da kommen die fast wöchentlich.


----------

